# Links to previous post(s) on blending in patches?



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey, 

After trying a few searches I couldn't find anything to help with blending mud patches on a re-paint without it flashing. Was hoping someone could point me to this topic which I'm certain is here somewhere.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

bkk said:


> Hey,
> 
> After trying a few searches I couldn't find anything to help with blending mud patches on a re-paint without it flashing. Was hoping someone could point me to this topic which I'm certain is here somewhere.


Have you tried priming the area?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

97audia4 said:


> Have you tried priming the area?


Primer?? :laughing: That's soo 2008 :blink:


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

97audia4 said:


> Have you tried priming the area?


I spot primed the mudded areas with a dead flat paint to seal using a 3/8" nap but the problem is the texture of existing wall vs. patch. I'm leaning toward spot priming twice to build up the mudded patch before rolling coats using BM satin on walls in a well lit dining room. Lots of windows.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sometimes you can blend in some mud with the primer to help build up the stipple on patches. Works well in the right situation


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it smooth wall or textured wall?


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Hines Painting said:


> Is it smooth wall or textured wall?


The room had wallpaper that the previous owner painted over. We removed the paper and had to mud where the wallpaper joints were because of paint buildup and mud irregularities in the wall. After spot priming and rolling first coat (pictured) you can clearly still see flashing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bkk said:


> The room had wallpaper that the previous owner painted over. We removed the paper and had to mud where the wallpaper joints were because of paint buildup and mud irregularities in the wall. Since posting this we resolved the problem by spot priming the mudded areas twice before rolling.


There now you answered your own question.:yes:


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

mudbone said:


> There now you answered your own question.:yes:


It was an uneducated guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolAlbuquerque (Oct 17, 2013)

another coat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

OldSchoolAlbuquerque said:


> another coat


Nice intro


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol it clearly looked liked it needed another coat. Glad you figured this out on your own


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

TrueColors said:


> Lol it clearly looked liked it needed another coat. Glad you figured this out on your own


Lol yeah yeah I know. Even with the second on you can still see a slight texture difference from mud to wall surface. Was just looking for ideas of how to correct this prob with the "buildup" on repaints. I'll have to post a pic from my laptop tomorrow. The HO was happy butit wasn't at the standard I would have liked it to be.


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

I always try to hit repaired spots with 2 coat of primer and then hit those areas again with paint before rolling paint on the whole wall to build up texture. Depending on the lighting though(natural or not) you can usually always still detect those spots if you're looking for them. Its not a perfect world!

*Long Island Painters*


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's with the second coat. I got a shot parallel so you can clearly see it still. irritating.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

bkk said:


> Hey,
> 
> After trying a few searches I couldn't find anything to help with blending mud patches on a re-paint without it flashing. Was hoping someone could point me to this topic which I'm certain is here somewhere.


What are you new? :jester:

Hit it with primer then topcoat. Painting 101


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Rcon said:


> What are you new? :jester:
> 
> Hit it with primer then topcoat. Painting 101


New here. Yeah did that already. Didn't work. Hence the reason for my post looking for links to what methods others do in this situation. Priming doesn't resolve the build up problem from a previously painted surface to the newly smooth mudded area. And as you know, eggshell just adds to the prob.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

bkk said:


> New here. Yeah did that already. Didn't work. Hence the reason for my post looking for links to what methods others do in this situation. Priming doesn't resolve the build up problem from a previously painted surface to the newly smooth mudded area. And as you know, eggshell just adds to the prob.


Well there are always options. You could always roll out the smooth areas again then do another full coat after it dries. Or sand the hell out of the texture. 

Or you could use a lower sheen paint. Matte would hide any irregularities far better than a satin or eggshell. Looks better too.


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Rcon said:


> Well there are always options. You could always roll out the smooth areas again then do another full coat after it dries. Or sand the hell out of the texture.
> 
> Or you could use a lower sheen paint. Matte would hide any irregularities far better than a satin or eggshell. Looks better too.


I agree with the lower sheen. Tried to sell the HO on that considering a re-color, touch up and all the freaking natural light (windows galore in this place) but she had a mind of her own about it. So I have to try and walk on water. She's satisfied with it but I'm not so much.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I sometimes use a 4 inch roller on patches to build up the stipple.A 9 or larger builds it up but also builds it up beyond the patches making it harder to match (sometimes). Try a couple coats of paint over the patches next time with the small roller it may help.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> I sometimes use a 4 inch roller on patches to build up the stipple.A 9 or larger builds it up but also builds it up beyond the patches making it harder to match (sometimes). Try a couple coats of paint over the patches next time with the small roller it may help.


^^^This. build up the roller stipple on the patches.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Not that it would have helped but when i remove wallpaper I prime the entire area and then spot prime if it has flashed through that.


----------



## underground resto. (Nov 3, 2013)

Zinsser makes a product called smart prime... spendy, but works wonders on the high end homes


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

underground resto. said:


> Zinsser makes a product called smart prime... spendy, but works wonders on the high end homes


Its ok. I like fresh start zero voc. Its more spendy, but its butter.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

What about using and actual drywall mud primer to fill correctly then a spot coat of eggshell to give it hold out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what I noticed was this line in the fourth post, "I spot primed the mudded areas with a dead flat paint "

To me that indicates a REAL primer/sealer was not used.


----------

